# The Mistake Waltz



## jegreenwood

It's been an awfully long time since someone posted in this forum, so in honor of the upcoming April Fool's Day, I offer Jerome Robbins' Mistake Waltz from his ballet _The Concert_.




(I wish I could have found a better video of the whole piece.)


----------



## Ice Dragon

Utterly hilarious! It's great to show people who think ballet is stuffy.

Here's a few more videos in the same vein:


----------

